# Advice On A Citizen Promaster



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Just need a little Pre-Purchase Advice On a Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Flight Chrono Model No:JR311-52FW.

I really just need to Know about the reliability side of things. IE: the Hands do not turn in the conventional manner

instead they turn by "Pulsing" around the dial. the hand-dial positioning is kept in the memory,and as this is a first

for me, I am wondering about reliability.

Also, I did go to purchase the watch today, and the guy took one out of the box, and could not get it to fire up at all,

We followed the RESET proceedure to the letter-but still it would not come to life.

The shop now say that I can have the working display model at half price.

List Price on this watch is Â£299.00

So Do I buy at Â£150.00?









Please Advise,

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need a little Pre-Purchase Advice On a Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Flight Chrono Model No:JR311-52FW.
> 
> ...












Ooops, Forgot the picture!!! :*****:

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know if thats a good price or not, if its close to or better than internet prices then go for it, its a cool looking watch and the eco-drive system is a well proven technology now, the one out of the box would need a good charge before it 'wakes up' if its been dormant for a while 

Oh, and if they can give you 50% off just like that then you can see how much margin they have on the sticker price!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I dont know if thats a good price or not, if its close to or better than internet prices then go for it, its a cool looking watch and the eco-drive system is a well proven technology now, the one out of the box would need a good charge before it 'wakes up' if its been dormant for a while
> 
> Oh, and if they can give you 50% off just like that then you can see how much margin they have on the sticker price!


Hi jasonm,

Thanks for the reply,

The cheapest that i have seen it is Â£200.00 on the internet

at citizenshop - Mods please remove if not allowed to post.

The watch does look pretty cool, with nice big lume too.

cheers, 

grahamr


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd certainly take up their offer, if the cheapest you've seen on the internet is Â£200. As Jason says, the technology has a good reputation and you'll still have the normal warranty period. I imagine that the the non-working watch will fire up in a couple of days, if left out of the box, I'd go back tomorrow before they work that out


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> I'd certainly take up their offer, if the cheapest you've seen on the internet is Â£200. As Jason says, the technology has a good reputation and you'll still have the normal warranty period. I imagine that the the non-working watch will fire up in a couple of days, if left out of the box, I'd go back tomorrow before they work that out


Hi unlucky alf,

Thanks for the reply,

Just been to the shop and the one in the box still has not fired up.

so I offered the assistant Â£149.00 for it "take a chance on it" I said

He accepted the offer.

So took it home, stuck it under the galley lights in the kitchen for ten mins, then did a full reset.

Guess what? It's come to life























Tell you what though, the watch is so technical it comes with an interactive CDRom

Just to Set it.









Well Impressed with it,

Cheers,

grahamr


----------

